# No longer happy here



## peanut (13 Nov 2009)

good luck with the post zippy .


Sadly, Cycle Chat is no longer somewhere that I look forward to visiting every morning which is a great shame.

As I have said recently ,my feeling is that CC has finally become a victim of its own success 

There are now too many CC members that seem to derive satisfaction from going out of their way to upset others and to cause conflict and argument.

Well now there is one less member to goad . They may all laugh and joke and be as offensive and derisory as they like because I shall never see it

.I would like to think that, despite the views of a small vocal minority , my contribution to CC over the years has been worthwhile and in the main constructive. I apologise to those that I may have inadvertently offended it is not my natural inclination. I'm just a grumpy old git 


I would like to take this opportunity to wish all my good CC friends and all the smashing people I have met on CC rides all the very best. It has been a real pleasure and a privalege.Thankyou


----------



## Tim Bennet. (13 Nov 2009)

> There are now too many CC members that seem to derive satisfaction from going out of their way to upset others and to cause conflict and argument.


But now there's one less.


----------



## Hilldodger (13 Nov 2009)

Bet you've come back to see what others have posted


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Nov 2009)

Bye.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Nov 2009)

I'm sorry you've taken a difference of opinion so much to heart.
However, I'm sure we'll get by.


----------



## Shaun (13 Nov 2009)

I'm going to lock this thread in view of peanut not being able to respond.

Peanut, if you later decide you want to re-join CC just use the contact link at the forums and I'll re-open your account.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

